
Wall Street Aristocracy Got $1.2T in Loans - Bloomberg - jedwhite
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-21/wall-street-aristocracy-got-1-2-trillion-in-fed-s-secret-loans.html
======
donnaware
It seems like a huge house of cards, scary.

